# Whirlpool Water Heater Problem



## ajr4997378 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a whirlpool electric water heater that was installed about 4-5 years ago. Recently, I noticed sometimes the water is scalding hot and other times it is just hot like it should be. I set the temp to 120 when I first had it installed. I also noticed that it sounds quieter than it used to. It used to have a louder whistling sound and now it's quieter and it keeps clicking on and off after someone takes a shower or uses a lot of hot water at a sink instead of just clicking on halfway through using water and then shuts off after about 20 minutes of not using hot water. There is a lot of cob webs around the controls. Could that be the problem or could it be something else?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 29, 2013)

WH thermostat is intermittently failing?  

The voltage drop across closed 'stat contacts should be less than 0.03vac and more than 0.1 vac is definitely bad.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 4, 2013)

George; If you have found that video you can just paste a link to it here and make it easy for others.


----------

